# Weave pattern



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to try to do the fish inlay pattern of a king on my king rod. does anyone have a pattern that they'd be willing to share??


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i can make you one but this post is old. sorry i so late


----------

